# Post Office Savings Accounts



## Genie (21 Mar 2012)

Do Post Office Savings Accounts have an online banking facility? I've looked at the An Post website but the info on it is pretty poor.

Thanks.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2012)

No online facility. 

I must add that note to the best buys. 

It is clear that customers are choosing banks these days based on online facilities. KBC, Leeds, An Post etc are losing potential customers due to the non-existence of online facilities.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Mar 2012)

I have three savings accounts with AIB Direct and have no online facilities.


----------



## Genie (21 Mar 2012)

CiaranT said:


> No online facility.
> 
> I must add that note to the best buys.
> 
> It is clear that customers are choosing banks these days based on online facilities. KBC, Leeds, An Post etc are losing potential customers due to the non-existence of online facilities.



Many thanks for your reply. 

That's a pity.  I collect my SW payment from the PO each week and lodge it straight into my AIB account as all my bills are paid via Direct Debit.  DD is the only option for one bill and the cheapest option for the others.  With AIB's fees decision, I was considering closing the account but I live 15 miles from the nearest bank and need online banking.  

There are no ATMs for 15 miles either so lodging the money that way is not possible.  It is very frustrating to be stuck with AIB simply because I live in a rural area and they are the only bank which deals with An Post.


----------



## Fat Tony (24 Mar 2012)

AIB also charge you for the privilege of lodging money into your own a/c everytime you go in there also.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2012)

Genie said:


> I collect my SW payment from the PO each week



Is it possible to get paid your SW electronically?


----------



## Fat Tony (25 Mar 2012)

CiaranT said:


> Is it possible to get paid your SW electronically?


It was a few years ago - not anymore.


----------

